
Ask HN: What are you currently working on? [April 2016 version] - asimuvPR
Its always interesting to learn about things fellow members are working on. It doesn&#x27;t need to be a startup or anything amazing. Your latest hacky code will do. :)
======
crad
[https://github.com/gmr/httpc-aws](https://github.com/gmr/httpc-aws)

An Erlang based AWS client that intends to be a thin wrapper for httpc. What
makes it different than other Erlang based AWS clients is configuration and
credentialing. Config and credentials can be set in the app config, OS
environment variables, AWS CLI configuration files, or by accessing the AWS
EC2 Instance Metadata API.

~~~
asimuvPR
Beautiful code there.

~~~
crad
Thank you :) I'm still working on coding and documentation style, so I
appreciate the feedback!

------
147
Not a startup nor code, but I'm working on starting a solo consultancy or
something as my first real business. I'm having issues figuring out:

* How to position myself

* What specific service I'd offer instead of just plain old commodity coding. I'm thinking about perhaps working with non technical business owners.

* How to reach the people I'd like to work with

I'm in the research phase at the moment.

~~~
ponyous
I am interested in this as well. If anyone have any good read on the topic
please share!

------
pedalpete
Favor - like phonegap or jquery for IoT. A consistent api to across different
hardware and let's you write it all in Javascript.
[https://github.com/favor/it](https://github.com/favor/it)

~~~
asimuvPR
This is very nice. I like how you leverage the idioms of jquery to provide a
very readable API. I'm definitely trying it out.

~~~
pedalpete
Thanks, please drop me a line if you have ANY questions, suggestions or
issues. I keep seeing downloads on NPM, but so far nobody has contacted me
with questions or bug-reports, so I can't tell if it is actually being used.

Also, let me know what you build! Curious to hear about experiences. Thanks

------
egraether
Coati - an interactive source explorer for C/C++ based on Qt and clang:
[https://www.coati.io/](https://www.coati.io/)

~~~
asimuvPR
You might want to test putting the use case slider near the top. I almost
closed the tab without realizing what a nice tool you have built.

------
coreyp_1
[https://github.com/coreyp1/defiant](https://github.com/coreyp1/defiant)

If you want to know why, check out this blog post (part 1 & 2 are the why,
part 3 is the what): [https://cscrunch.com/blog/corey-pennycuff/its-2016-and-
youre...](https://cscrunch.com/blog/corey-pennycuff/its-2016-and-youre-still-
doing-forms-wrong-and-so-your-framework-part-1)

~~~
asimuvPR
I like your motto. Be defiant! Why the heck not! :) Definitely giving it a
test drive.

~~~
coreyp_1
Thanks, but be warned, this is only the start of a bigger project, and needs A
LOT of work to be ready for anything stable.

------
crisopolis
I'm working on a dispatching platform written in Vue.js and Elixir. Think...
cable tech, power tech, disaster worker... being able to communicate via
mobile that they are on scene, enroute and etc. with there dispatch center.

[https://alpha.highwayapp.co](https://alpha.highwayapp.co) \- Alpha for... you
know alpha.

------
pierreluc
An innovative methodology calls 5 Day Hacks to bring smart solutions to tricky
problems - in just 5 days!

Companies will achieve concrete results, greater knowledge, efficient strategy
and develop a better functioning team within 5 days.

[http://nerdic.co/5dayhacks](http://nerdic.co/5dayhacks)

~~~
selmat
This is interesting idea. I was thinking about something similar - to be an
facilitator during solving technical problems with system approach
methodology.

I am wondering, how big is demand for your services? If it's not secret you
can shoot me an email.

------
bnp
I've been working on a windows app to pull data in tables from PDF files into
Excel [http://www.3xfour.com](http://www.3xfour.com) I am a financial analyst
in my day job and spend a lot of time pulling data out of annual reports and
investor presentations into financial models, so it mainly focused on solving
that use case for myself. Previous solutions exist but its a hard problem to
get 100% right, I still have a way to go. The more interesting part is to be
able to automatically populate missing data in an Excel table that comes from
a PDF, e.g.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYzN_elbjWo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYzN_elbjWo)

------
ninjavis
There's something in the pipeline for me on innovating on how we type, as in
articles and web content. To me, it seems like the QWERTY keyboard has been
around forever, its layout was specifically designed to make people type
slower when the first typewriters were introduced. Why aren't we seeing more
innovation on the software side of things? That's where I come in :)

And I also launched my first startup, upperhound.com, this morning - eyes
bloodshot just before I went to bed. I decided I don't want to be a
wantrepreneur any longer. Procrastination is such a killer. I mainly negotiate
50% + SaaS membership discounts for interested subscribers.

Btw, asimuvPR, what are you working on currently?

------
Pacodastre
[https://gitlab.com/stackshuttle/grow_journal](https://gitlab.com/stackshuttle/grow_journal)

A webapp to create journals for the plants you're growing. It is using
elixir/phoenix. Always looking for contributors :-)

------
mtmail
Related "What side projects are you up to?" from 2 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11429183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11429183)

~~~
asimuvPR
Oops! I searched for the query terms used int he title of this post. Sorry for
posting a similar thread so soon.

------
erik14th
[https://www.highelobuilds.com/](https://www.highelobuilds.com/)

A website to search for League Of Legends builds from challenger games. I had
a lot of ideas, that's the one who made it because it's small enough so I can
do it all by myself and I can keep it alive for a long time spending very
little on it.

------
lowtecky
Posting a series of procedurally animated music visualizations to social
media. I'm attempting to deliver one every day. Coded in Processing
(+Minim/ControlP5). Stitched together w/ FFmpeg.

[https://instagram.com/preziotte](https://instagram.com/preziotte)
[https://twitter.com/preziotte](https://twitter.com/preziotte)

------
Jemaclus
A tool for writers to track word counts, with fancy charts and shit. I built
it for myself, but wound up opening it up to anyone who wants to use it. I
don't really care if I get users or not, but it's fun to work on:

[https://www.novelsarehard.com](https://www.novelsarehard.com)

------
Jugurtha
I'm designing an interface to allow cars that only display digital video to
display analog video from rear view cameras.

One selection bit (car on reverse) to multiplex two inputs (video from car
control unit and video from rear view camera) to one output (car screen).

------
Tyler-Durden
[http://bitbot.cc](http://bitbot.cc) \- A random instance generator loading a
pseudo random picture and a pseudo random comment. It's basically my learning
project for when learning new programming languages.

------
sidcool
Lately got interested in DevOps and learning/working on Chef and AWS
migration.

